# Damn I need one of these!!!!!!!!



## buck-egit (Aug 19, 2008)

Came across this on you tube


----------



## K600RYS (Feb 28, 2008)

Pitty the gear sticks on the right but still looks immense.


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

Some very clever automation :thumb:

John


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

not as good as that ^^ went on in at the service in finland a few years back, amazing


----------



## Sandspeed (Jan 2, 2008)

A bit overcomplicated for me, but it's a great project.


----------



## Lump (Nov 6, 2008)

never really got gaming, but hats off to those guys :thumb:


----------

